# How Long After PCC will Visa be Granted



## active (Jun 11, 2013)

I have applied 190 visa. I have submitted my last document (PCC) on 13 May 2013 but after more than 1 month I still have not granted visa. How long will it take. I heard many were granted a few days after all the document is submitted.

I have tried to logged to the immigration website to track my status of visa application when I first got my TRN reference number in February 2013.


But every time I log in and enter my info (passport number, TRN, and date of birth etc) it says temporarily not available. Is it the same for everybody else or only me having this problem. Please share your experience.


.


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Use this link to log in.


----------



## active (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info.
However, when I tried to log in this website. They requested a password. I clicked 'forget password' (I don't have any) and it said it had sent to my agent's email.

My agent says it is their policy not giving password to clients. That's despicable!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

active said:


> Thanks for the info.
> However, when I tried to log in this website. They requested a password. I clicked 'forget password' (I don't have any) and it said it had sent to my agent's email.
> 
> My agent says it is their policy not giving password to clients. That's despicable!


Yes it is actually..Ask your agent to follow up with the CO


----------



## active (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks TV Buff and Findraj,
I asked my agent to print out the online status for me (since they don't allow me to access) it shows that the status of my medical and PCC is 'requested - dated 18/March 2013', But in fact I have already done the following:
medical : 22/March, the report is supposed to sent online by the hospital
PCC : 13/May, sent to DIAC (automatic acknowledged receipt by DIAC)

But why the status is still under 'Request'?

My agents says not to worry, "Request' means the CO is processing and updating. Is that so?
Please share your experience.


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi active, any update on your visa?me too is 190 visa. I am done with the medicals. For pcc, not yet. Nbi clearance will be release on july 9


----------



## active (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi lloydcastillo, 
My agent just got a reply from CO on last week saying that my whole family's medical report is being processed in MOC. There is no indication on how long it is going to take.


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

hi guys, good news (or shall I say, GREAT NEWS!) we already receive our visa grant notice via email. 

my question is, after recieving the visa grant notice, what will be our next step? do we need to go to australian embassy to have our passports stamped by visa label?

thanks in advance again!


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

lloydcastillo said:


> hi guys, good news (or shall I say, GREAT NEWS!) we already receive our visa grant notice via email.
> 
> my question is, after recieving the visa grant notice, what will be our next step? do we need to go to australian embassy to have our passports stamped by visa label?
> 
> thanks in advance again!


Congrats man  all you should do now is to plan your travel to oz before the first entry date mentioned in your grant letter. 

Visa label is not mandatory though it is nice to have. You can check this link for more information if you want visa label. http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/about-your-visa.htm
You will have to fill form 1405 and send it to your local australian immigration office along with your passport. Alternatively you can also send it to immigration office in Australia.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

lloydcastillo said:


> hi guys, good news (or shall I say, GREAT NEWS!) we already receive our visa grant notice via email.
> 
> my question is, after recieving the visa grant notice, what will be our next step? do we need to go to australian embassy to have our passports stamped by visa label?
> 
> thanks in advance again!


Congrats Lloyd Castillo,
Can you please share your time lines and which team was your CO from??


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Congrats Lloyd Castillo,
> Can you please share your time lines and which team was your CO from??


Hello il post my timeline soon. Thank you  how was your journey to australia


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

lloydcastillo said:


> Hello il post my timeline soon. Thank you  how was your journey to australia


I am still waiting for my grant...


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

lloydcastillo said:


> Hello il post my timeline soon. Thank you  how was your journey to australia


Wow I thought your NBI clearance will be available by July 9?
You got a grant without submitting an NBI clearance?
Congratulations! 


I submitted our PCC last friday. My CO hasn't contacted me the waiting is sooo agitating hahaha


----------



## active (Jun 11, 2013)

Finally got a call from agent saying that my visa is granted. After a loooooooong wait What a relief. Here is my timeline

20/2/2013 Lodge Application, Med 22/3/13 PCC 13/5/13, Medical finalised 3/7/13 grant 17/7/13:clap2:


----------



## teletubbies (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats to the people who got a grant already!   However, how many points did you successful people have?


----------



## lloydcastillo (Jun 23, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Wow I thought your NBI clearance will be available by July 9?
> You got a grant without submitting an NBI clearance?
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...


I got my clearance before our expected date. I was informed by NBI that my clearance is a.ready available.

Good luck! Patience is a virtue


----------

